# Butt sniffing



## jrobinsonuk2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all. I have 3 buns. 1 mum and 2 girls. I'venoticed that at times they go and sniff each others butts? Anybody knowthe reasoning behind this?


----------



## Shuu (Aug 22, 2005)

Most mammals do that. Usually it's for identification. Everyone's butt has a different smell, I guess.


----------



## jrobinsonuk2 (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Kricket (Aug 22, 2005)

I've noticed my female does that to my male before she mounts him :?


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Same here, Koda does she same exact thing right before she shows him who is boss.

Tina


----------



## Kricket (Aug 22, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Same here, Koda does she same exact thing rightbefore she shows him who is boss.
> 
> Tina




Hello, Tina 

Does Koda pull fur out of him while she is mounting? :?


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've caught her pulling his fur rightbefore she mounts him and then I step in and break it up. She doesn'tdo it often thank goodness.

Tina


----------



## Kricket (Aug 22, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I've caught her pulling his fur right before shemounts him and then I step in and break it up. She doesn't do it oftenthank goodness.
> 
> Tina




As soon as I see the fur pulling, I do step in as well. Well,my foot literally steps in. Star has been known tobite. Don't think Shorty would, but Star would.Shorty just looks at me afterwards with the MOST embarrassed look inhis eyes. He is SO owned! heeheee


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Koda would never bite but boy she getsmad at just sits there glaring at me like How dare I step in betweenher and her man. Norman always looks relieved but runs over and startsgrooming her trying to make peace. Norman is so owned too so tellShorty he's not alone.

Boy the stories these two could share with each other over a bottle of vanilla water.

Tin


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 22, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Boy the stories these two could share with eachother over a bottle of vanilla water.




:rofl:

Jen


----------

